# Var brew ?



## javman (Jul 5, 2017)

Will 5000mg of var dissolve in Everclear? Will crushing it in a mortar and pestle help?  

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## aon1 (Jul 6, 2017)

From my experience with var no....you'll have to use peg and maybe other. It's a bitch to keep in solution. It fucked me off enough if I do anything again with var it'll be caps ect. With mine it would seem to stay then few days it would crash out of the blue and you'd have to fuck with it again to get it back in solution.Im sure there's a decent recipe out there but I read a bunch and they were all about the same with the same fix that kinda works.It would help if my phone would work on the boards search features so if you search the boards I'm sure there's gotta be a better recipe than the ever clear/peg.


----------



## javman (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks Bud, I searched some of those recipes but they all seemed like they had to use PG, or glycerine to get it to suspend to some degree.


----------



## juggy38 (Nov 3, 2017)

Just get ora plus and make a suspension


----------



## aon1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Lately I just weigh the raw in a dose and take the dose.....works well


----------



## alzadosghost (Nov 5, 2017)

25%everclear and 75% glycerine. I added 5 ccs of green  mio for flavor and it works pretty well and tastes ok too. the anavar will never completely dissolve. at least as not as far as iv seen.its gotta get pretty fucking hot.


----------



## djpase (Nov 20, 2017)

i use 191 proof everclear and 30% peg.  its a bitch.  it crashes maybe 10% back to crystals after it cools the next day.  its the hardest raw for me to work with. never crash anything else i brew


----------



## Sully (Nov 20, 2017)

aon1 said:


> Lately I just weigh the raw in a dose and take the dose.....works well



What kind of scale are you using to weigh out such a small dose? I’ve never dosed Winstrol at more than 50mg at a time. I can’t imagine trying to measure out that small of a dose.


----------



## aon1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sully said:


> What kind of scale are you using to weigh out such a small dose? I’ve never dosed Winstrol at more than 50mg at a time. I can’t imagine trying to measure out that small of a dose.



Small jeweler scale it gets down to about 10mg accurately but below that I wouldn't trust it. There pretty cheap on Amazon. 10 mg is grains on the pad ,very tip of a razor blade.I will say this var crystals taste a hell of alot better than the ever clear shit I had worked up.


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

aon1 said:


> Small jeweler scale it gets down to about 10mg accurately but below that I wouldn't trust it. There pretty cheap on Amazon. 10 mg is grains on the pad ,very tip of a razor blade.I will say this var crystals taste a hell of alot better than the ever clear shit I had worked up.


This is old as fuck post but still FYI
You wanna suspend ANYTHING and have that shit stay put like its stuck in a time warp use Ora Plus!
Dont cut it. Don't use the other Ora!
Ora plus n maybe toss a few drops of peppermint or speriment extract for fresh breath!
Var works like shit in EC.
It will not move for 2 weeks in Ora Plus almost like the day you mixed it!!!!

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Starlord (Feb 22, 2019)

Olive oil


----------

